# Critter Nation Casters



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone had to replace the casters from the critter nation? If so, what ones did you purchase? I'd prefer a rubber caster so I don't scratch the wood floors like the old plastic wheels did. 

My cage is currently broken down as I only have one rat in a smaller cage (the size of a single criiter nation), but I want to get it ready to go once I get my other two, so I plan on replacing the casters since they rusted in storage and paint the cage before getting it all set back up


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The CN casters have a 5/16" wide x 1.5" long grip-neck stem.








You may or may not need to replace the socket insert / socket sleeve. This is the plastic "plug" that goes into the hollow metal tube of the cage. It has a hole in it that the grip-neck stem gets pushed into. The opening of the hollow CN tube is 1/2" square.

You should be able to pretty easily pull the castors out of the base of your CN to see how it all works.


----------

